# Cats & Kittens for Adoption in Ontario, Canada



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

The Pride Rescue has many wonderful cats & kittens awaiting loving & responsible forever homes.

All of our furry friends are cared for in foster homes, have been provided with essential medical care, vaccinations to date, dewormed/deflea'd & have been spayed/neutered. An adoption fee of $50 to $ 125 is requested (to help cover veterinary expenses so we can continue to care for our needy feline friends)

Please visit www.thepriderescue.petfinder.org to see some of our available pets.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

This guy is beautiful!


----------



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

How'd you manage to get that picture over here? They don't call me birdbrain for nothin' (LOL).


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

:lol: 

You just have to right-click the picture, go to properties, copy the address in full, then paste it here with img tags on either side of it, like this...


```
[img]url.jpg[/img]
```
I'm not the best at explaining things, so I might have just confused you more!!!!

Ems


----------

